# Pictures from California Zephyr trip



## colobok (Oct 6, 2009)

I finally uploaded pictures from my California Zephyr trip.

It was done in June 2007, Denver to San Francisco.

You may see the album here:

http://s904.photobucket.com/albums/ac244/c...20SanFrancisco/

Don't you think I uploaded too much (172) pictures into this album?

Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 6, 2009)

colobok said:


> Don't you think I uploaded too much (172) pictures into this album?
> Any comments are appreciated.


Aloha

Nice Job, interesting some looked just like mine and then there were the different perspective.

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanx,

Enjoyed them. I took the Zephyr #6 SAC-CUS in Sept 08. WOW, it's been a year already!!!

BTW, we're neighbors!!!

RF


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks, most enjoyable! I havent gotten to ride this yet but its on the bucket list for sure (the Low Bucket!LOL)!!!


----------



## TimePeace (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice photos! I took the trip about a year ago, and am doing so again with my son Nov. 21. Thanks for such a nice reminder of what's in store. Great job.

David


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 6, 2009)

Great shots! I took this trip last August it was a great experience.


----------



## Phila 30th St (Oct 7, 2009)

Great report! I went to Denver a number of years ago and purposefully took an early dinner so I could go to Union Station and watch the train roll in. Of course, it was three hours late and I wasn't able to see it. Your report fills that gap in my heart, haha.


----------



## mucomix (Oct 13, 2009)

I sure like looking at trip pictures. Sometimes I see something I missed or something I need to go see.


----------

